# Gene Wilder passes away



## Goldfynche (Aug 29, 2016)

Have just read elsewhere that Gene Wilder has passed away due to complications with Alzheimer's.
Sad news indeed.


----------



## fureverywhere (Aug 29, 2016)

I just saw that too. A talented gentleman and from what I've read an all around nice guy. Rest in Peace


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 29, 2016)

Goldfynche said:


> Have just read elsewhere that Gene Wilder has passed away due to complications with Alzheimer's.
> Sad news indeed.



Yes, sad indeed. A very funny man in his time who made me laugh many times. Young Frankenstein was one of my favorites. 
For those who believe in an afterlife, he's finally reunited with Gilda Radner.

NY Times obituary.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 29, 2016)

How sad.  He was so talented.


----------



## bluebreezes (Aug 29, 2016)

That's very sad news. He was a delightful actor to watch and enjoy over the years. I'd say my favorite was Frisco Kid. I will really miss him.


----------



## Bonzo (Aug 29, 2016)

*Another one gone*

Just heard comedy legend 
gene wilder dies after long battle with 
Alzheimer's age 83

R. I. P


----------



## Carla (Aug 29, 2016)

Sorry to hear that. Hard to believe he was in his eighties, I remember him and Gilda together always looking so happy! Yes, all the celebrities of our generation are aging too.


----------



## fureverywhere (Aug 29, 2016)

Yes that made me sad. The musical people make me feel even worse. I just reread a book about The Band before donating it. At the time Levon Helm was still alive and well. Now Garth Hudson and Robbie Robertson are the only members still here and Garth is almost 80. Also realized " The Last Waltz" was like forty years ago...Oy, that we were the boomer generation, this wasn't supposed to happen to us.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 29, 2016)

Rest in peace Gene.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 29, 2016)

Awww!  Sorry to hear this.  He always made me laugh.   Have a nice rest Gene;  You deserve it.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 29, 2016)

I hope he's joined his wife Gilda, a comedic genius as well, whom we lost too soon.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 29, 2016)

amen


----------



## bluebreezes (Aug 29, 2016)

I read in the NYT that he didn't want anyone to know he had been diagnosed with Alzhheimer's three years ago because he didn't want anyone to be sad.


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 29, 2016)

RIP Gene,you were the Best. Young Frankenstein is my families favorite movie. We must have watched it a hundred times. I hope you are with Gilda again.


----------



## fureverywhere (Aug 29, 2016)

One of my favorites...


----------



## tnthomas (Aug 29, 2016)

RIP Gene, now you are united with your beloved Gilda.


----------

